# Sig Ranks



## -Sig- (10 Feb 2006)

If I ain't mistaking, when I was at CFSCE I was looking at some pictures and some of them seems to have the ranks Sig in front of there name. 

Is Sig an official rank name that replace the private title. Or was I dreaming when i saw the pictures?


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2006)

Signaller, Sapper, Gunner, Trooper, Bugler, Drummer, Piper...
Yeah - there was a time when Privates went by a whole bunch of different names.
You can thank CF Unification for the consolidation - but, most combat arms trades have gone back to their pre unification Titles....

It's a feel good thing


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

> A-AD-121-F01/JX-000
> CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF ABBREVIATIONS
> 
> sig - signal, signaller
> ...



Sig is short for Signalman...and yes, it is a feel good thing. For the trained private, it means that you earned the name by completing your basic occupational training.

So yes, I prefer to be referred to as Sig. and I refer to a trained field Engineer Pte as a Sapper, and a trained armour Pte as a trooper, etc.

Try calling an artillery Master Jack "Master Corporal" sometime >


----------



## -Sig- (11 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> So yes, I prefer to be referred to as Sig. and I refer to a trained field Engineer Pte as a Sapper, and a trained armour Pte as a trooper, etc.
> 
> Try calling an artillery Master Jack "Master Corporal" sometime



Is there a reason Sig dosn't seem to be use a lot and most people use Pte? 

And I did call _"artillery Master jack"_ master Corporal on basic I quickly learn it wasn't the right way. It was the same week I learn that black beret wasn't only reserve to naval personel


----------



## OLD F of S (11 Feb 2006)

There are certain positions that are sigs oriented Cheif Com OP, Foreman of Signals being two of them.
 At one time we took our group 4 or formans course in England with the Royal Sigs but I am sure that has changed by now.


                          Regards OLD F of S


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

-Sig- said:
			
		

> Is there a reason Sig dosn't seem to be use a lot and most people use Pte?



I just think that outside the C & E branch, a lot of people aren't very familiar with the term. Most of the time, other arms will catch on when they hear them call me Sig, and will also address me by it.



> And I did call "artillery Master jack" master Corporal on basic I quickly learn it wasn't the right way



That's always fun, eh ;D

Also, I was looking at the Royal Sigs website...I guess, if I was across the pond...they'd call me Lance Corporal...hmm


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Feb 2006)

Try calling a Sapper Pte. he/she will probably tell you that it is Sapper.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Try calling a Sapper Pte. he/she will probably tell you that it is Sapper.



right before ripping your lips off....


CHIMO !!


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Try calling a Sapper Pte. he/she will probably tell you that it is Sapper.



see what I mean? When we've done our training, if we have a trade-specific rank for it, we want to be addressed by it...We've earned it.


----------



## buzgo (11 Feb 2006)

I've noticed that since the amalgamation of the Radop and Telop trades, the usage of Sig for privates seems to have fallen out of favour. I was even directed by my WO in my old unit not to refer to the Sigop privates as Sig instead of Pte. Most of the people in that unit were ex-telops.

Also, don't refer to Linemen privates as Sig, they are privates!


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Feb 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Also, don't refer to Linemen privates as Sig, they are privates!



There's other words you can use to address linemen Ptes >

On Grad parade for my 3's, we were referred to as Signalman so & so when we got called up. After getting our hooks back at our units, our CoC referred to us as Sig.

also, our MSE is a bit of a joker and a buddy of mine, and he told me that my 404s were special...I'm the only one in my regiment who's 404's say Sig in the Rank box

Edit to add content


----------

